# Anybody Have Any Issues Getting Their Rhoms To Eat Food That Isn't



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

My Rhom is about three inches now and won't eat the beefheart I got him, or shrimp, or anything that isn't a goldfish or a minnow, or an expensive pleco. My reds eat everything, and throughout my career in owning piranhas, I've never experienced anything as picky as my rhom. The guy at the LFS told me to treat it like a child and not feed it anything but the beefheart until it realizes that that's what it's only option is.

Any suggestions?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Rhoms can go months without eating so don't worry he won't starve himself to death. Beef heart is only something you should feed him every once in a while. Stay away from gold fish too. Use tilapia or shrimp or even better hikari gold pellets. If he wants to be picky and not eat, let him go hungry a few days or weeks. He will eat eventually. Never leave food in the tank longer than 30 minutes, it ruins the water quicker.

You can also use the leeder and fishing bobber trick!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hate to be your Lfs's child. Tilapia chunks & Nightcrawlers my rhom n bme love em.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Mine is extremely fussy. Won't eat anything but Tilapia. I drop in a square of tilapia and then a piece of shrimp trying to trick him and he bites into it and then spits it right out.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Mine loves krill also.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

give him earth worms as bruner247 said.

my reds love them. im sure a rhom will go for one too. earth worm wont decay so fast too because its alive haha.

leave him in the tank for a few hours/ come back. see if theres any nips. its a good start

give him earth worms as bruner247 said.

my reds love them. im sure a rhom will go for one too. earth worm wont decay so fast too because its alive haha.

leave him in the tank for a few hours/ come back. see if theres any nips. its a good start


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

MPG said:


> Mine is extremely fussy. Won't eat anything but Tilapia. I drop in a square of tilapia and then a piece of shrimp trying to trick him and he bites into it and then spits it right out.


He likes earth worms and meal worms are like his fav thing, he would eat 5 or 6 of them daily. He also likes smelt but I agree he was never fussy with shrimp!! lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

DeadFriends said:


> My Rhom is about three inches now and won't eat the beefheart I got him, or shrimp, or anything that isn't a goldfish or a minnow, or an expensive pleco. My reds eat everything, and throughout my career in owning piranhas, I've never experienced anything as picky as my rhom. The guy at the LFS told me to treat it like a child and not feed it anything but the beefheart until it realizes that that's what it's only option is.
> 
> Any suggestions?


yes, keep giving him goldfish until he accepts something else!...I've always done goldfish and nightcrawlers without any problems whatsoever!..but I'm not going to get into that again...It's been a topic that has been repeated over and over again and most P-Furians know my feelings as it pertains to this matter...It's ok to give beefheart as a treat, and I know some people that have actually used it as a staple although I have never done that.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Just be patient, eventually he should eat anything if hungry enough... just offer food (and remove if not eaten within 5 minutes) every couple of days... you should begin with white fish fillets, earthworms or shrimp... a matter of time and patience...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

My advice would be to not give him goldfish ever again. he will eventually come around once hes hungery enugh. Beafheart also should be given sparingly.


----------

